# * August 2014 Babies *



## pinkhope

Anyone else due in August and want to join up? I'm due about August 3rd-making me around 5w3d. My first appointment is December 16th so maybe will have a better idea of my exact dates then.

We were TTC for about 2 years before my husband was deployed last December. He came back in August and we conceived in November. Trying to be excited but mostly I'm just nervous! Had 1 previous MC several years ago with my former partner at about 14 weeks. 

My symptoms so far are sore breasts, restless at night, killer lower back pain and just a teeny bit of nausea a handful of times.

Would love to get to know some of you ladies! :)


----------



## suiteflower

Congrats!! We have the same due date :)

I've had those symptoms as well as night sickness, and bloat&#8230;


----------



## MummyP2b

I'm August 14th with baby number 2. X


----------



## pinkhope

Hey suite & Mummy! Welcome!

I'm sure this is going to be a dreadful summer- I'll be as big as a whale by August!!! Oh well, still feeling so happy, blessed and excited (for now lol)! Feeling very positive although quite nervous! Just want these first several weeks to keep rolling by quickly!!!

I'm so restless I actually dread bedtime! I'm usually soo exhausted but just cannot sleep. Thinking of ordering one of those crazy looking pregnancy pillows, anything that might help me be comfortable and relax is worth a try :/

Suite- is this your first baby?


----------



## jelissamo

Hi ladies! 
looking for some buddies throughout the duration. at least for the first few months. we just had a mc back in august. my due date is Aug 12th. so the next several weeks will be a little harry. this will be #4 (1 DH and 2 mc :angel: )
i did clomid/musinex this time. and have lots of bloating/pressure and low back cramps. tender breast, appetite is either strong or nonexistent. stuffy nose.


----------



## LittleMinx

Wow there are loads of August groups now :)

Hiya girls, I'm Leah and i'm due baby #4 on 1st August 14 :flower: xx


----------



## savvysaver

Hi girls! This is my #1 and we were TTC since May. I have shorter 24-26 day cycles and was around 10 days late before I got a faint BFP on December 1st! I got a blood test Wednesday and they called me yesterday to tell me I tested positive for an early pregnancy and I have to come back in next week to run the test again. Is that normal? 

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## suiteflower

Pink- Yes! This is DH and I's first child!! I'm very excited, and nervous&#8230;I want everything to go fine, lol!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi I'm due #3 mid August not completly sure on date! Xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

due august 6th :) This is my second :) Hey Everyone xx


----------



## pinkhope

Hey ladies, how is everyone feeling? My morning sickness really went into overdrive this morning and has been kicking my ass since 4am! I've felt sick and been vomiting on and off throughout the day. Hoping this is just a bad day, although I've heard that strong symptoms mean strong babies, so I'm feeling pretty positive, even with my head in the toilet hahaha.

Still having very sore breasts but most of my back pain has faded off, which I'm thankful for since that was even worse than the throwing up.

Hope you are all having a happy day!


----------



## pinkhope

savvysaver said:


> Hi girls! This is my #1 and we were TTC since May. I have shorter 24-26 day cycles and was around 10 days late before I got a faint BFP on December 1st! I got a blood test Wednesday and they called me yesterday to tell me I tested positive for an early pregnancy and I have to come back in next week to run the test again. Is that normal?
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months!

Hey savvy - I think that is fairly normal especially when you are so early!! Congrats and good luck to you at your next appointment! :cloud9:


----------



## ms.tjulz

Hey Ladies. Due August 14th with my 3rd and last lol! Minimal symptoms. feeling a tad bloated right now. Congrats to everyone else!


----------



## pinkhope

Good morning ladies! 7 weeks today!! Woohooo!! Have my first doctor appointment tomorrow-although I think it will be just to get my referral to see a midwife closer to my house.

I've still been battling the nausea and vomiting now and then. Haven't found much that's really helped yet. Tried the ginger ale, saltines, ginger snaps, peppermints, etc... Anybody who has been pregnant before have any tricks that worked for you? I'll try anything! The only way I can make it go away completely is hopping in the shower, and taking 5 showers a day isn't really logical hahaa...

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Rainbow gems

Hi im due august 8th with #2


----------



## countrygirl86

Hi ladies! I'm due August 4th with my second (almost exactly 1.5 years apart)!


----------



## Candy Cane

Hi ladies, I am due 31st August with my second


----------



## pinkhope

symptom check ladies!!! how is everyone feeling ? :D


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies hope I can join all of you. I am Stephanie and husband's name is Kyle. We are due August 28th :)


----------



## Candy Cane

KitteyKat2010 said:


> :hi: ladies hope I can join all of you. I am Stephanie and husband's name is Kyle. We are due August 28th :)

Hey Stephanie, you are a couple of days apart from me - I am due 31st August. How are your symptoms going? Other than extreme tiredness, I don't really have anything else to report at the moment. I'm 15 DPO / 3 weeks 5 days xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: candycane :) I don't have very many symptoms just really extreme tiredness (especially with running after a toddler), a huge bloat belly, and somewhat sore boobs. But mostly it's just the tiredness.


----------



## toasty6

Hello everyone,

I'm due August 20th according to my LMP. My first doctor's appointment isn't until January 6, so I may have a different due date from them... This is our first, conceived on cycle 1!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yay congrats and welcome Toasty :) how far along will you be when you have your appointment, and will you get a scan than as well?

Here is Wisconsin they don't like to see you until 10 weeks. So my first appointment is January 31st :) at that time I will be 10 weeks or so.


----------



## toasty6

I will be 7w5d, and they said "possibly a vaginal ultrasound". I really hope they do one!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah they should be able to do one, and you should be able to hear the heartbeat, I had to have an early one for baby 1 and I got to hear and see the heartbeat, so fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## suiteflower

Symptoms! Extremely nauseous and sore breast. And uber emotional. I was craving Chik Fil a but I had to wait until my DH came home and I cried!! I've never cried over food before lol. Hubs thought it was funny


----------



## MummyJade

Hello...

Im 6weeks 3days with baby number 2! Due 14th! have a 5 year old daughter...

constant sickness feeling and tired! Had a scan on Friday! Seen heartbeat and everything is well! 

Telling family on xmas day! x


----------



## ferens06

:hi: I'm August 31st by LMP but 2nd September by my dates. Can I still be here? Hehe.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hi everyone! According to my LMP i'd be due July 30th although if i'm granted a vba2c then it'll more than likely be an august birth! xx


----------



## MrsBB1323

Hey ladies. My edd is August 26th. I am 5 weeks amd 3 days today. I had a miscarriage this past August so this pregnancy was a surprise. Hopefully this one sticks. I have sore nipples without my bra, nausea mainly in the morning, gas/bloating, and wetness(tmi!) Lol


----------



## pinkhope

My morning sickness is kicking my ASS!!!! And it's all day long, actually it's the worst at night time !

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!!

:)


----------



## kimberleyrobx

pinkhope said:


> My morning sickness is kicking my ASS!!!! And it's all day long, actually it's the worst at night time !
> 
> Hope you all had a Merry Christmas!!
> 
> :)

Oh sorry to hear that! Luckily i havent been sick yet, right enough i didnt have morning sickness with my other two, but my stomach is constantly churning and i find myself hungry all the time but unable to eat or find my appetite so ive been snacking on hula hoops! :dohh: xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I thankfully never had morning sickness with Gavin, and so far this time it's the same, I just try to eat a little something every hour and it seems to help, and I make sure I have a two things of string cheese before bedtime :) That seems to tie me over all night. 

This pregnancy I am breaking out like crazy and I am really bloated, I look like I am about 10 weeks pregnant when I am only 5 weeks :)


----------



## MrsBB1323

Has anyone went to their first Dr appointment? And if so, what did the doctors do? Did you get to see the heartbeat amd hear it? Sorry I'm afraid about my first appointment coming up on the 13th of January.


----------



## MollyGrue

toasty6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm due August 20th according to my LMP. My first doctor's appointment isn't until January 6, so I may have a different due date from them... This is our first, conceived on cycle 1!

Oh! Me, too! We're exactly the same! Due August 20th by LMP, first appointment is 4pm on January 6, our first little one, and we conceived on the first try!

Haha, I just got really excited. The joy of having someone paddling the same boat, I suppose. Do you find you're a nervous wreck at times?


----------



## toasty6

MollyGrue said:


> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm due August 20th according to my LMP. My first doctor's appointment isn't until January 6, so I may have a different due date from them... This is our first, conceived on cycle 1!
> 
> Oh! Me, too! We're exactly the same! Due August 20th by LMP, first appointment is 4pm on January 6, our first little one, and we conceived on the first try!
> 
> Haha, I just got really excited. The joy of having someone paddling the same boat, I suppose. Do you find you're a nervous wreck at times?Click to expand...

Omg that's funny! Yes at times I feel like omg what if there's no heartbeat or what if there's something wrong? Or what if there are multiples?! I am just counting down the days until my appointment though and trying to stay positive! I would be so devastated if they say "sorry ma'am but you're not pregnant". I just know of that happening and I haven't had a blood test or anything but I'm definitely pregnant according to multiple brands of HPTs and I've had many symptoms. And the bloating, ughh. My husband is so excited though and is telling ANYONE who will listen that we are expecting, so I am praying extra hard that nothing goes wrong because now all those people are excited for us (he doesn't understand the whole wait until the first trimester is over so oh well!)

What about you???


----------



## bananabump

Hi ladies.. can I join? I'm 5 weeks and due on 1st September but I'll be having an elective section which will most likely be at 38/39 weeks so I'll be having an August baby! X


----------



## MollyGrue

toasty6 said:


> MollyGrue said:
> 
> 
> Omg that's funny! Yes at times I feel like omg what if there's no heartbeat or what if there's something wrong? Or what if there are multiples?! I am just counting down the days until my appointment though and trying to stay positive! I would be so devastated if they say "sorry ma'am but you're not pregnant". I just know of that happening and I haven't had a blood test or anything but I'm definitely pregnant according to multiple brands of HPTs and I've had many symptoms. And the bloating, ughh. My husband is so excited though and is telling ANYONE who will listen that we are expecting, so I am praying extra hard that nothing goes wrong because now all those people are excited for us (he doesn't understand the whole wait until the first trimester is over so oh well!)
> 
> What about you???
> 
> Absolute basket case. I couldn't get an OB appointment before the 6th, so I went to my general physician to get the confirmation from a doctor that I was indeed knocked up. I've still taken 10 HPTs (I run out tomorrow, and we're out of town after that, so time to stop peeing on things I suppose), and yesterday I had an utter meltdown because I took one of those ClearBlue weeks predictor tests, and it told me I was 2-3 weeks, even though I'm 5+3, so it should have read 3+. Of course, I didn't use my first go of the day, and I'd had like, four glasses of water beforehand. Naturally, they're extremely sensitive to urine dilution. Sure enough, when I took another this morning with my first go, it popped up 3+ right away.
> 
> We're terrible at keeping secrets, plus I feel like my in-laws pressured us a little bit on telling my husband's side of the family, though ultimately I'm glad we told them. We're telling my family on Sunday, when we do our family Christmas in Colorado. After a sit down chat about it, we pretty much decided that we would tell anyone that would know about a miscarriage anyway, which means our families and close friends, and then our bosses. And we don't lie - one of my friends at work figured it out because she knew we were trying, and then I declined an alcoholic beverage at happy hour. If someone asks, we tell, but we don't run around spreading the news just yet.
> 
> I've always believed in God, but I was more of "say an Our Father" and then hit the sack kind of pray-er until this pregnancy. I've had some pretty involved chats since. I actually was finally so stressed out about everything yesterday that I was about to make myself come completely unhinged, so before bed, I said probably the most earnest prayer I have ever said in my life to be comforted, and then I had some quite wonderful dreams about my pregnancy, and could not feel any better today. I'm so much less anxious. I don't know how long it will last, but hopefully until I'm out of the first trimester!
> 
> This board has been a complete blessing, though, because it's allowed me to talk my little heart out about the little bean, so it's saved my husband's ears!
> 
> Also, I think if you've had positives on lots of different tests, you've definitely got a bun. It's hard to believe, though, isn't it?Click to expand...


----------



## Millies.Mummy

Hello! :)


I am 8+1 with #2!

EDD (for the moment) is 10th of August. I had a private scan at 6+5 where we saw a lovely strong, clear heartbeat. Awaiting our 12 week scan appointment and nervously hoping baby continues to do well :)

Lucky enough to not be suffering with morning sickness! However the insomnia has kicked in again. It's going to be a loooooong 9 months!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Millies.Mummy said:


> Hello! :)
> 
> 
> I am 8+1 with #2!
> 
> EDD (for the moment) is 10th of August. I had a private scan at 6+5 where we saw a lovely strong, clear heartbeat. Awaiting our 12 week scan appointment and nervously hoping baby continues to do well :)
> 
> Lucky enough to not be suffering with morning sickness! However the insomnia has kicked in again. It's going to be a loooooong 9 months!

Hi! :flower:
I dont have morning sickness either and i find myself napping in the afternoon and going to bed after midnight :haha: xx


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies mind of I join? My edd is August 29th & my first appointment is Jan 17th got my first bfp after ttc for 11 months :)


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you! As of now my estimated due date is August 25th but I wouldn't be surprised if it got moved earlier, I'm expecting my 4th baby =)


----------



## pinkhope

Hi there ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well.

I finally got to tour the birth center I'll be going to for my care and after getting some insurance stuff straightened out, I am finally going to have my first real appointment next Thursday the 16th and then have my ultrasound the following Tuesday the 21st- Yay! I can't wait to see this little bean!

Morning sickness hasn't eased up on me at all. And I got a nasty cold along with it so every time I cough it's a BIG problem.... missed a day of work this week but I definitely needed the rest. 

Tell me how you ladies are doing! Who has told their friends and family yet? We have told immediate family and a few close friends but waiting until after the ultrasound to share with everyone else. If you have told, how did you do it? I want to think of a fun idea to share the news :)


----------



## Jett55

We broke the news right away I know they say not to but oh well :shrug: since we found out before Christmas we posted a pic of me with a bow on my belly & dh said I got my Christmas present early I have to wait 9 months to play with it though :) & then for his fam we gave em a box of balloons that said we're having a baby on em.


----------



## pinkhope

Aww Jett those are super cute ideas! BTW your due date is my birthday!! :)


----------



## Jett55

Thanks pink hope & that's cool that my due dates your bday :)... I have exactly one week from tomorrow til my first appointment I hope this next week goes by fast


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I had my booking in appointment today! My due date is now august 6th xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We broke the news right away as well. Just because if something goes wrong, it would be nice to have all the support from family. :) 

We announced to DH's family at Christmas Eve, since that is our family Christmas for that side of the family. We have a big brother ornament. Than we hung it on our tree at home when we got home. :)


----------



## Buttons_01

Heyy ladies! :wave: 

not sure if i have posted on here before or not but no one has updated in a long while!. How are you all getting on? 
i am expecting my first baby, A Boy :) on the 2nd August! Cannon wait for him to be here and we can finally meet him!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Buttons_01 said:


> Heyy ladies! :wave:
> 
> not sure if i have posted on here before or not but no one has updated in a long while!. How are you all getting on?
> i am expecting my first baby, A Boy :) on the 2nd August! Cannon wait for him to be here and we can finally meet him!

Morning! I have been good, had my good days, bad days, moody and laughing days! Getting sorer every day, only 8 weeks to go! Im 31 weeks today but i'll be having another c-section so little guy will be here the end of july/early august xx


----------



## Jett55

I forgot about this thread we're having a baby boy :) can't believe I'm already in the 3rd trimester.


----------



## Buttons_01

Pregnancy is going well for me although my little mans movements are starting to become painful! He likes to hang out in my right rib haha


----------



## toasty6

I've had a fairly good pregnancy so far, but have terrible meralgia paresthetica in my right leg. It started out as intermittent numbness and now it's constant pain and soreness, feeling like someone bruised me terribly in my right thigh and occasional lightning bolts of nerve pain. Fun! Glad to let my little girl cook as long as she needs but I will be happy when this leg pain goes away, as it *should* post-delivery.

I feel like I've been pregnant forever though...


----------



## Buttons_01

Aww.. Not long left and then hopefully your pain goes away! .. I feel like ive been pregnant forever too! .. I love feeling him move about and stuff but i cannot wait to meet my little boy! .. How big are your bumps? Mines a little over 36inches around. I feel huge but everyone says in small!


----------



## toasty6

Oh I'm sure my "bump" is massive compared to yours inch-wise-- I was chubby in my stomach area to begin with. I don't have a cute bump like I would if I were smaller to begin with. When I wear maternity clothes, it looks cute, but when I'm chilling at home in my PJs (which is all I wear at home haha) I just feel fat. DH can't understand why I am insecure about it--he thinks I'm beautiful with my pregnant body, which I am grateful for, but it's disheartening to see the flabby "under-belly" in the mirror. I don't have a B belly or anything, it's just gravity makes it look silly. Lol. I look like I'm carrying her sooooo low because of my pre-existing chub.


----------

